# alternativen zur Verbundmatte?



## sirhagman (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

...ich bin neu hier, weil sich bei der Gestaltung meines Teiches doch ein paar wesentliche Fragen ergeben haben.

Ich plane einen Teich mit ca. 23.000 Liter und habe da einen Filtergraben vorgesehen, aus dem mittels Pumpe dann das Wasser noch einmal in einen mechanischen Filter geleitet wird, bevor es durch den Filter dann als ein Bachlauf wieder den Weg zurück in den Teich findet.

Nun - da wir Hunde haben - stellte sich die Frage, wie ich die Folie am Sinnvollsten von oben gesichert bekomme und habe mich mit der Verbundmatte von Naturagart auseinandergesetzt.

Prinzipiell finde ich das System sehr gut - allerdings auch teuer.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob man nicht andere Stoffe (Vlies oder Nadelfilz-Teppich) dafür nehmen kann und den dann mit Mörtel vermengt.

...nur....wie erreiche ich, dass der Vlies nicht bei der Bearbeitung abrutscht, da ich sehr steile Ufer vorgesehen habe???

Bitte um Vorschläge, wie das Problem auf ca. 80m² gelöst werden kann.
Gruß
Sirhagman


----------



## sunnycrocket (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: alternativen zur Verbundmatte?*



sirhagman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> ...ich bin neu hier, weil sich bei der Gestaltung meines Teiches doch ein paar wesentliche Fragen ergeben haben.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
habe mit der Verbundmatte gebaut, - genau aus den gleichen Gründen wie Du bauen willst.
Wir haben selbst 2 große Hunde und einen wasserverrückten Sohn.
Wenn Du die Folie nachträglich mit Mörtel "sichern" willst, kommst Du an der Verbundmatte nicht vorbei. Wir haben so knapp 100m² verbaut.
Ist zwar ne "Sauarbeit", aber jetzt sind wir glücklich und vor allem ist die FOLIE total geschützt.
Anbei ein Foto der Verbundmatte und eine Anleitung von Naturagart (pdf)


----------



## sirhagman (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: alternativen zur Verbundmatte?*

Vielen Dank für Deine prombte Antwort Michael,

aber genau das ist ja das Problem...es fing ja an mit einem Projekt "wir brauchen eine neue Terasse"....und wo ich den Bagger schon einmal da hatte...hab ich halt mal noch ein Loch gebuddelt für ne Idee.....wie meine Frau darauf reagiert...explizit auf die Abmessungen...kannst Du Dir vielleicht vorstellen ;-)

Nun, ich darf nen Teich haben und will ihn ja auch schützen. 
Persönlich finde ich die Verbundmatte halt einfach eine Abzockerei.
Betrachtet man das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis von Naturagart zu anderen in einigen Produkten, so ist Naturagart vielleicht was teurer...aber das würde ich gern auch akzeptieren...nur - die Verbundmatte ist wirklich schmerzhaft!

Das schlimme ist ja letztendlich das dahintersteckende Prinzip...es ist ja technisch betrachtet nicht wirklich spektakulär. Die Fixierung auf der Folie wird lediglich am Anfang,
beim Mörteln, benötigt...wenn das Gewicht vom Mörtel ausgetrocknet auf der Folie liegt, so ist die Fixierung per Kleber überflüssig.

Wie auch immer. Habe lesen können, dass es auch mit Vlies funktionieren muss, wenn dies ein wenig Aufgeraut würde. Diesen Ansatz find ich von den Kosten her sinnvoll und durchaus akzeptabel...bleibt die Frage der Fixierung übrig....

P.S. - Du hast wirklich einen sehr schönen Teich!! Respekt und Hut ab!


----------



## sunnycrocket (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: alternativen zur Verbundmatte?*

Servus sirhagmann,
danke für die "Blumen".

War bei mir genauso, - erst wollten wir nur die Hausmauer trocken legen, dann stürzte die Teich-Wandung ein - also mussten wir neuen Teich bauen.
Allerdings hat der sich mehrmals in der Planung verändert.... - das Ergebnis siehst Du ja.

Du hast mit Sicherheit recht, daß das Zeug von NG sehr teuer ist, insbesondere auch die Verbundmatte. 
Allerdings ist das ja eine 2. Folie mit grünem Fliesfäden durchgenäht.
Dadurch kannst natürlich an jedem Steilufer die Folie fixieren.
Das Bodenvlies sowie später die Verbundmatte lassen sich per Heißluftfön wunderbar verschweissen. 
Dadurch sind auch die Folien-Falten absolut nicht mehr sichtbar.
Kannst ja an den Steilufer die teure Verbundmatte verwenden und mit einem dünnerem Vlies den Rest. Die beiden Teile kannst ja wieder mit Heißluftfön untrennbar verbinden.

Gruß Michael


----------



## sirhagman (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: alternativen zur Verbundmatte?*

Mensch Michael,

ich glaub, dass das echt eine super gute Idee ist!

Denn - auch wenn ich den Sinn und Zweck der Fixierung nach dem Mörteln - nicht sonderlich hoch halte, so wäre aber mein Gewissen bei den "richtig steilen" Hängen dann doch befriedigt!!!

Danke für den Tip, ich glaub - ich hab meinen Weg gefunden!

Sag mal...Du hattest auf Deiner Homepage geschrieben, dass das Türkis Dir doch was sehr aufdringlich war...warum? Sah es zu künstlich aus? oder war das einfach so ne Geschmacksache? Hast Du in den Mörtel auch Glasfasern eingearbeitet, wie man es hier ab und zu lesen kann???


----------



## sunnycrocket (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: alternativen zur Verbundmatte?*

Hallo,
Sinn und Zweck nach dem Mörteln gibts gar keinen, - weil wie Du schon erwähnt hast, rutscht nach dem Aushärten gar nichts mehr.
Allerdings kannst Du am Steilufer durch Quellschweissmittel mit einzelne Punktreihen an der Verbundmatte ein "verrutschen" bis zum Aushärten verhindern. Ausserdem kann durch das Verfilzen der Mörtel nicht so leicht reissen.... - zusätzlich empfehle ich Dir - Estrich-Glasfasern zum Beimischen in den Mörtel zu verwenden (Reiß- und Trittfester).
Gruß


----------



## thias (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: alternativen zur Verbundmatte?*



sirhagman schrieb:


> ... Habe lesen können, dass es auch mit Vlies funktionieren muss, wenn dies ein wenig Aufgeraut würde. Diesen Ansatz find ich von den Kosten her sinnvoll und durchaus akzeptabel...bleibt die Frage der Fixierung übrig....


 
... das geht zwar theoretisch, aber praktisch hast du nach einem Meter die __ Nase voll. Eine Drahtbürste ist nicht so gut geeignet, das sie sich sofort zusetzt. Ich würde wie empfohlen nur die steilen Wände mit Verbundmatte verkleiden, die flachen mit Vlies. Die Mörtelschicht hält auch auf dem Vlies, ist nur nicht so fest, aber für den Boden geht das.

Die Herstellungskosten für die Verbundmatte sind wahrscheinlich sehr hoch (Vernadeln auf Folie), einen anderen Anbieter als NG habe ich da auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------

